# 20 ga



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

wat is a good 20ga simiauto for 600$ or less


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

If you don't mind a synthetic stock the Remington 11-87 Sportsman is a excellent buy.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I really like my Franchi, I have an older 612 but I looked at these for my son

48 AL. They are around $550 I think.

http://www.franchiusa.com/firearms/48al.tpl


----------

